# North shore villages in Oahu



## gstepic (Oct 22, 2007)

We are now working on our Oahu plans! We have been to Oahu before and the Revealed book is showing us how much we missed on our first trip. We did drive along the North Beach but really only spent a little time taking snaps of some wind surfers. I don't recall any towns worth stopping at to eat, but we really were not looking at that time  as we had to head back early to Waikiki for a dinner cruise.

I will look through the Doughty book for places to have lunch but as always I would appreciate any input from TUGers that may have a favorite place or two on the North Shore of Oahu.

Gary


----------



## mtwingcpa (Oct 22, 2007)

Last year I enjoyed having lunch at a funky little hamburger stand across the road at Shark's Cove.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 22, 2007)

Haleiwa Joes in Haleiwa comes to mind.


----------



## baguiogal (Oct 22, 2007)

Visit the historic town of Haleiwa (pronounce the w with a v). It's at the beginning of north shore if coming from H2. Haleiwa Joe's serves great food and excellent location with beautiful sunsets. Then continue your drive towards Sunset Beach (you'll pass the pipeline... watch those awesome surfers) then Waimea Bay (join the locals for a jump off the big rock... so much fun). Then hike up Waimea Valley ( I think the audubon society took over that reserve). Pick up a fresh papaya or ripe mango by a roadside stand or shrimp plate in Kahuku. Then you pass turtle bay, makai side, on your right (there's a timeshare resort).Then continue driving around the island if you got time, visit Polynesian Cultural Center (plan for a full day for that) in Laie. Then continue your drive towards windward side of island... kaneohe, stop by valley of temples (there's an entrance fee... argh  ) then kailua, great beaches too. Down Pali Highway or H3 back towards honolulu or even go waimanalo side to get back to waikiki and pass sandy beach then hanauma bay for some snorkeling. You pretty much covered the whole island of Oahu! LOL


----------



## chellej (Oct 22, 2007)

baguiogal said:


> Then you pass turtle bay, makai side, on your right (there's a timeshare resort).



We stopped at Turtle Bay and really enjoyed it. What timeshare is there & what company does it trade through?


----------



## baguiogal (Oct 22, 2007)

chellej said:


> We stopped at Turtle Bay and really enjoyed it. What timeshare is there & what company does it trade through?




Y'know... I don't know. I didn't even know all that time we lived there that they had a timeshare but a coworker here told me they stayed at the turtle bay on an exchange. I'll ask her next time I see her thru what company was it done with. Then I'll post it here.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2007)

Gary, be sure to stop at the Coffee Gallery in Haleiwa for the best coffee you've ever had.  Makes Starbucks taste like CHARbucks.

Be sure to tell Caroline I said "Hi."  

Dave


----------



## gstepic (Oct 23, 2007)

*On my to do list!*

Dave,

I have scheduled that coffee on my trip planning spreadsheet! :rofl: 

Gary


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2007)

Gary, in the same little shopping plaza where Coffee Gallery is located, there are some very cool art galleries, clothing, and gift shops.  Well worth your time to browse a bit.  

And be sure to drop by the Surf Museum, at the far end of the parking lot.  It's a very laid-back "Hawaiian style" look at the history of surfing in Hawaii, operated by donations by a guy who used to be a pro surfer.  (Sorry, his name escapes me.  Really nice guy, though.)  They have some very cool old photos of early surfing commpetitions, and displays of some original surfboards.  I'd forgotten how big some of the longboards were.  It's a very cool place to check out.

While in Haleiwa town, do not fail to stop at Matsumoto's and get a shave ice.  It's better than any snowcone you ever had.  And amazing to watch being prepared.

Man, do I miss Hawaii.  I need to plan another trip...  

Dave


----------



## oldman (Oct 23, 2007)

The only thing in Turtle Bay years ago was the Turtle Bay Hilton!


----------



## baguiogal (Oct 23, 2007)

oldman said:


> The only thing in Turtle Bay years ago was the Turtle Bay Hilton!



I don't know if it's the Hilton. I thought Turtle Bay Resort was owned by Benchmark. I still need to confirm with my co-worker what exchange company did she use for their stay there.


----------



## chellej (Oct 23, 2007)

I saw rentals for condos there - $1200-$3000 per Night 

I would love to  stay on an exchange


----------

